# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  Pulgas

## Ritxi

Aunque te de vergüenza hacerte tan viejito  :O21:  y nos lo escondas, te hemos pillado

pulgas.jpg

MUCHAS FELICIDADES!

----------


## b12jose

Felicidades!!!!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

OUOOOOO ¡¡¡FELICIDADES!!!

----------


## LuisJOlmedo

Felicidades, GRANDE!

----------


## mnlmato

FELICIDADES!!! :D

----------


## Iban

¡No fastidies, es el cumple del jefe!

¡¡¡MUY BUENO, RITXI!!!

Ferpulgas... Un abrazo de oso; muy, muy feliz compleaños. MUY.

----------


## MJJMarkos

¡Felicidades Pulgas!

PD: Qué malajes, ayer fue el mío y nadie abrió post :(

----------


## Iban

> ¡Felicidades Pulgas!
> 
> PD: Qué malajes, ayer fue el mío y nadie abrió post :(


Eso, para el año que viene, se arregla fácil: si en tu perfil pones la fecha de nacimiento (sin mentir en los años, ¿eh?), el calendario del foro nos chivará que ha llegado tu día.  :Wink1: 

Lo que no sé es cómo Ritxi se ha enterado del cumpleaños de Pulgas...

----------


## Ritxi

> Lo que no sé es cómo Ritxi se ha enterado del cumpleaños de Pulgas...


No es fácil, porque el tio ni el Face lo ha puesto, pero... por ahí si que lo ha puesto  :Smile1:

----------


## Moss

SALUD FERNANDO !!

----------


## samucabeza

felicidades!!

----------


## MagNity

Muchas Felicidades Pulgas!!! Un abrazo enorme!!!!!!!!

----------


## tofu

Felicidades, Pulgas.

Que pases un día estupendo. :Great:  :Yipi:  :Party:

----------


## MagDani

Muchas Felicidades Fernando, que lo pases muyyyyyy bien.

Un abrazo

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades socio!!

----------


## eidanyoson

Felicidades!!!!. Un poco mas sabio

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk

----------


## renard

Felicidades  Pulgas.    YouTube - &#x202a;La Pantera Rosa - La pulga Rosa (www.encompras.com)&#x202c;&rlm;

----------


## Mag Marches

¡Felicidades, compañero!

----------


## Tovaric

Muuuuuuchas felicidades maestro. Que pases un día tan genial como tú.

----------


## Magnano

¡Feliz cumpleaños Fernando!

Que pases un feliz día, y un feliz año y un... imagina lo que quieras, espero que todo te vaya bien  :Smile1:

----------


## lossar

Felicidades Fernando. Te apunto otra caña en tu DEBE

----------


## magicfelipe

felicidades

----------


## Tracer

los exmods, también cumplen años? Felicidadeeeeees

----------


## Juliopikas

Feliz cumpleaños. maestro

----------


## Moss

Fernando, pásate por aquí a pagar las cañas...

----------


## Pulgas

*Muchas gracias a todos.*
Aquí ando, tratando de salir de un tatarro (mejor dicho, intentando que él salga de mí) y dispuesto a cumplir otro más el año que viene (¡Ya estoy rozando el medio siglo con la punta de los dedos)

----------


## MagDani

Ahora puedes decir hace 24 años que tengo 24 años.
Así no parecen tantos jeje

----------


## Pulgas

Gracias Dani. La verdad es que no tengo cuarenta y ocho, sino "_treintaidieciocho_".

----------


## MagDani

Aquí en Valéncia a los cuarenta (emulando a Serrat) se dice "Fa vint anys que tinc vint anys" y eso diré yo el año que viene. Yo solo te lo he adaptado un poco para ti.

----------


## Ming

Bueno... ayer no tenía ordenador... así que... vale, llego tarde, pero no me echéis piedras  :Oops: 

Muchas felicidades Pulgas;
Gracias por todo :-)

----------


## mackey

Muchas felicidades!!!

----------


## Mariano Sosa

Bueno, parece que llego último, perdona Pulgas  :Smile1:   , muchas felicidades y que tengas un muy buen año! Un abrazo compañero

----------


## Mossy

No, el último parece que soy yo... tengo que vigilar más esta sección, que siempre llego tarde.
Bueno, pues nada, muchas felicidades Pulgas  :Smile1:

----------


## SOFTVADER

felicidades fernando

----------

